# Trucks Gone Wild - RYC 11/16-11/18



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

It's Trucks Gone Wild & they've got Dennis Anderson bringing his "King Sling" to run the track. - I'm sure the party will be off the chain, as usual for a TGW event. 

Mud should be pretty good, everyone who went to the last event said the place was overly wet so I'm sure now that the rains have receded the muck will be nasty. 

Should finally be getting my 4" on this weekend and taking a little weight out of my clutch should put me spot-on so I'll probably get ballsy(aka STOOPID) and run the main pit again, maybe horsehoe hole if the water isn't too deep. 



Who's going?


----------



## popokawidave (Jul 11, 2011)

Pretty sure I'll be there.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

I'm out as of now. Things aren't lining up 


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

I wish, no bike


----------



## popokawidave (Jul 11, 2011)

Come on Ricky man up. I'm last minute and packing light. I leave for family vacation the tues after.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

I wish! I work. And truck may be gone this week so nothing to pull the ole ******* gooseneck with 


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Truck may be gone what ya mean you just got it


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Might be sold. Put it up for sale last week


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Dang, was hoping to see that beastly gade out there tearing it up. 


Looks like I'm still gonna be rolling stock suspension. - 8 weeks waiting on those rear Turner Evo's and they're 1/2" too long...:angryfire:


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Got the word from Turner yesterday that we could shorten them some, as they are splined long at the inner joint. Fitted last night & all bolted up on the XMR. Tubing just arrived today to building another set of trailing arms tonight/tomorrow & mine will be rolling on the 4" finally!!!! - Crunch time


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

nice jp, im thinking of getting a outty when i get my truck so i might hit you up for one of these 4" kits. take some more vids of the xmr and your bike!!!


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Good to hear JP


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm heading out there early tomorrow morning.. just finished installing my new driveshaft on the PoPo lastnight... We Will have quite a few if my buddies rolling around out there.. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Lets see some pics


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

.......................uuuuuhhhhhhhhh it's freakin Monday?





Place was *KILLER! *Mud was awesome, the West riding area and the first time opened Northwest trails were absolutely AWESOME! Party was jammin Fri & Sat night. 

I didn't shoot any video though, not sure how many pics we have but I'll start poking around & copy/pasting from my buds'.


----------

